

NSA Propaganda Video Among Highest Downvote Percentages in Youtube History - ferdo
http://www.storyleak.com/nsa-propaganda-video-youtube-downvotes/

======
paulorlando
Seems like it was lazy of them to not hack the upvotes, no?

~~~
ferdo
The sad part is, they probably did hack the upvotes. That was their best
effort.

